# أعمال مجاري الهواء duct work



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 نوفمبر 2009)

اعمال مجاري الهواء : دعوة للتعارف​مجري أو مسار أو قناة نقل الهواء كلها اسماء لشئ واحد و الشائع هو كلمة مجري و جمعها مجاري و انا أفضل كلمة مسار للتعبير عن مجري الهوء و للتفريق بين المجاري المتداول في الصرف الصحي و تلك التي يجب ان تكون للهواء 
وقبل ان أبدأ أود أن أنصح بضرورة الرجوع الى مطبوعات سماكنا و انا اصر على كتابتها بالحروف العربية لأني صادفت الكثير من الزملاء ال>ين في أول طريق المهنة ينطقها بتعثر سماسنا ، و أنا اشفق على جيلهم فبرغم كم المعلومات المتاح لهم فهم لا يقرأون و يظنون ان الامر لا يتعدي لقب مهندس و بالامس سمعت عن ترحيل مهندس لا يعلم شيئا عن نظرية الاواني المستطرقة واكتشفوها عند حضوره اختبار ضغط ماسورة مياه .... المهم نرجع لموضوعنا : 
ربما يكون ما اكتبه الحين يبدو للبعض معلومة بديهية و معلومات غير ممنهجة ولكن انا قصدت اعطاء معلومات سريعة يحتاجها المهندس المبتدئ وليس بالضرورة خريج جديد .

أولا : العلاقة بين سماكة الصاج و كيفية التعبير عنه واكبر بعد لمقطع مسار الهواء ، 
و أنا احاول ان اكون دقيق التعبير و اللفظ و صادق المرجعية 

يتم التعبير عن سماكة الصاج بطريقتين :​
سمك شريحة الصاج ( لوح الصاج ) بالملليمتر​
الترميز الامريكي كان يقال صاج قياس G 20​
وهما المتداولان بين اصحاب المهنة المحترفين و الجدول التالي يبين رمز السمك و اكبر مقاس لمقطع الدكت :

اقصي عرض لمقطع الدكت :​
من 100 ممليمتر و حتي 305 ملليمتر نستخدم صاج سمكه لا يقل عن 0.5 مليمتر اي G26​
من 330 حتي 760 ملليمتر نستخدم صاج سمك 0.6 ملليمتر أي قياس G24​
من 785 حتي 1370 ملليمتر نستخدم سمك 0.8 ملليمتر أي قياس G22​
​
من1400 و حتي 2133 ملليمتر نستخدم صاج سمكه 0.9 ملليمتر أي G20​
و من 2160 فما فوق نستخدم صاج سمكه 1.2 ملليمتر و هو ما يعبر عنه بـ G18​
ويلاحظ أنه كلما كبر رقم الترميز المرافق للحرف G نقص سمك الصاج (كما هو الحال مع اسلاك الكهرباء التي ترمز ب الحروف AWG )

مع الحاجة لتدعيم شريحة الصاج و هو موضوع آخر 

وزن المتر المربع من السماكات المختلفة من الصاج المجلفن :

وتلك مناسبة لنعرف المقصود بـسمك أو درجة الجلفنة 
درجة جلفنة الصاج تلعب دورا مهما في عمر و طواعية الصاج المستخدم عند التشكيل
فلو ان الجلفنة ضعيفة تعرض الصاج للصدأ مبكرا 
و لو أن الجلفنة رديئة فانها تتقشر عند تشكيل الصاج 
و بالتالي يرمز للصاج المجلفن الجيد الجلفنة وصاحب طبقة جلفنة قياسية جيدة بـ G90 و للأقل قبولا بـ G 60 و هناك درجات جلفنة أخري لا يتعامل معها فني الصاج و نحن نعتبر استخدام الـ جي 60 غش تجاري غير مسموح به في اعمال التكييف و يؤثر في وزن الصاج المجلفن و سعره .

سمك الصاج بالرمز متبوعا بـــــوزن المتر المربع منه بالكيلوجرام:​
G 26 : 4.42 ;kg/ sq. m​
G 24 : 5.64 kg/sq.m​
G 22 : 6.86 kg / sq m​
G 20 : 8.08 kg / sq m​
G18 : 10.52 kg / sq m​
و يمكنك الرجوع لمنتجي الصاج المجلفن أو موزعينه للحصول على عدد الواح الصاج من كل قياس 
و سمك الموجودة بالطن و ان كان بامكانك حسابها بقسمة مساحة الشريحة بالمتر المربع على وزن المتر المربع من نوعية الصاج 
و مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق وحتي نلتقي في التكملة او في موضوع آخر ، 
لا تنسوا الصلاة على رسول الله و لا تنسونا في دعائكم
ربما لا اتمكن من ادراج مخططات هنا و عليه سأشير لمخططات سماكنا كمرحعية دولية لصناع مسارات الهواء​


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك فعلا معلومات أساسية ومهمة جدا وفقك الله


----------



## m.talal70 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات ولكن هل يوجد برنامج لحساب أوزن الصاج (الدكتات) المنفذه وخاصة الكوع +تيه + نقاصه


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للاستاذ صبري


----------



## pora (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا معلومات قيمه
وياريت اضافه صور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكر زيارتكم و ان شاء الله ساوافيكم بما تطلبون و على اي الحالات فانه توجد صفحة كاملة من مانيوال اصدرته مصانع متخصصة في تشكيل الدكت و هي شركة سافيد و حتي اتمكن من وضع الكتالوج كامل بين ايديكم و ستجدون فيه الكثير عن كل مكونات و عناصر مجاري الهواء و انا منتظر زميلنا زينتي zanitty ان يعود من الحج سالما غانما و سيتولي وضع الكثير مما سيفيد من شيتات اكسل و صور لمشاريع نفذتها بنفسي او اشرفت عليها او ساهمت في تسعيرها او جاءتني منزملاء اشكرلهم تعاونهم مقابل ما قدمت لهم من مشورة ، 
باذنه تعالي و العاقبة عندكم بالمسرات
حج مبرور و ذنب مغفور لكل من انعم الله عليه بالحج وعقبالنا جميعا


----------



## scream-79 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ممكن تعطيني كتب عن تفصيل الدكت لانني بحاجة ماسة لها
وكيف ممكن احسب حجم الغرفة بالنسبة لل cfm يعني مثلا غرفة 4*4 =؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.باسو (28 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا على مروركم و تعليقكم 
بالنسبة للاخ سكريم المسألة لا تحسب بطريقتك 
و على اي الحالات احسب مساحة الغرفة بالمتر المربع و اضرب في 0.066 طن تبريد لكل متر مربع تحصل على قدرة المكيف المطلوب بالطن تبريد اما تحديد معدلات تدفق الهواء فيتوقف على فرق درجات الحرارة المطلوب تحقيقه ، و ارجو ان تتاح لك فرصة قراءة مواصفات وحدات التكييف و لو تتكرم دقق في الشروط المناخية و ستلاحظ فروق اكثر 
و على اي الحالات يجب ايضا ان تتعلم كيفية استخدام برامج تحديد احمال التبريد لانها الافضل في تحديد معدلات تدفق الهواء اللازمة واي سؤال محدد لا تتردد في ادراجه واحنا تحت امرك لحد ماتقف على رجليك و تتعمق في المهنة


----------



## mal2020 (6 مارس 2010)

الاخ العزيز المهندس صبري 

نشكرك على المعلومات التى اضفتها على هذا الموقع المتميز ونرجو منك ادراج جداول سافيد لتصنيع الدكت حتى تعم الفائده على الجميع ولكم خالص التحية 

محمد الجندي


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (6 مارس 2010)

شكرا استاذ محمد على مجهودك الطيب دائما وجزيت الجنة , لكن مالفت نظري وهو انه كلما زاد عرض الدكت زاد السمك ؟؟ من التصنيف الاول ماسبب ذلك 0

من 100 ممليمتر و حتي 305 ملليمتر نستخدم صاج سمكه لا يقل عن 0.5 مليمتر اي g26​
من 330 حتي 760 ملليمتر نستخدم صاج سمك 0.6 ملليمتر أي قياس g24​
من 785 حتي 1370 ملليمتر نستخدم سمك 0.8 ملليمتر أي قياس g22​
من1400 و حتي 2133 ملليمتر نستخدم صاج سمكه 0.9 ملليمتر أي g20​
و من 2160 فما فوق نستخدم صاج سمكه 1.2 ملليمتر و هو ما يعبر عنه بـ g18​


----------



## الدكة (6 مارس 2010)

هل يمكننا الحساب بشكل تقديري !!!

الوزن (كجم أو طن) : لمجري الهواء بناءاً على الطن التبريدي لوحدة التكييف ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng.S.H (11 مارس 2010)

معلومات قيمة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع 

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر كل الوملاء على مرورهم الكريم
بخصوص العلاقة بين سمك الصاج و عرض المسار طبعا الجدول المذكور هو حصيلة تجارب من سبقونا في صناعة الدكت ، و صاغوها دليلا لكل الصناع ، و حتي لا يختلف عليها اي صانع للدكت مع زميله في صناعة الدكت هذه واحدة ، الثانية انه لا بد من زيادة السمك كلما زاد عرض الدكت حتي يكون متماسكا و لا يحدث تقوي قد يصير تطبق 
و بالتالي لن تصبر القطعة متماسكة حتي يتم الحاقها بالمسار 
و يتم تدعيم الصاج بحيث تتماسك صفحته باعصاب و يمكننا تسمية العملية بـ تعصيب او تقوية الصاج 
و لو زرت ورشة صاج - و موش عيب تتفرج و تسأل - و لا تتكنر على سؤال العامل لأن هذا العامل هو ابو الصنعة زي مابيقولوا اخوانا غير المصريين 
اما كيف يتم تعيين مقاسات المسار فيمكنك الاطلاع على موضوعي : تصميم اخمال التهوية 

بالنسبة لوزن الصاج المطلوب لتكديد مسارات الهواء :
بناء على طن التبريد تقدر من كتالوج الشركة تعرف معدل الامداد بالهواء المكيف بناء على معامل التخطي و درجة الحرارة الجافة له
باستخدام مسطرة حساب الدكت شاور بالفقد الاحتكاكي 0.08 ، انش لكل 100 قدم من المسار المستقيم للدكت ،شاور على قيمة معدل تدفق الهواء ، فاذا نظرت على التدريج اسفل المسطرة ستجد عرض الدكت و الارتفاع المقابل له و ستجد اختيارات متعددة اختار منها ما يناسب الحيز المتاح فوق السقف المستعار وبحيث لاتزيد النسبة بين العرض و الارتفاع عن 1: 3 و قد تصل الي 4 
ارجو اكون فهمت سؤال حضرتك 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق



و اي سؤال توضيحي ستجدني في خدمتك


----------



## emhdisam (12 مارس 2010)

سوال للسادة المهندسين ماهو الفراغ المثالي الذي يترك بين الدكت و الجدران او السقوف في حال تركيبه فوق السقف الكاذب او في الصواعد و النوازل


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (16 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*

عشرة على عشرة يابرنس \ مهندس صبري سعيد


بارك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (18 مارس 2010)

up


----------



## عليما (18 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع.
شكرا لك


----------



## السيد احمد (21 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yaseenk (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن نفس السؤال اليس هناك علاقة محددة بين حجم الغرفة و الcfm


----------



## إكرام ابراهيم (13 يناير 2011)

يا باشمهندس انت سيد العارفين ان كل جداول الكميات فى اعمال الصاج بالطن ومطلوب دائماعمل جداول دقيقه لحساب الاوزان حسب قطاعات المسارات او الدكتات فارجو التكرم بالافاده


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يناير 2011)

يتم اعداد جداول كميات الصاج اما بالوزن او بو حدة طول أو بالمساحة الجانبية لمجري الهواء مقدرة بالمتر المربع
ويوجد اكسيل شيت يحسب لك قياس السمك و كمية الصاج بالوزن و المتر المربع و بالمتر الطولي 
الجدول نشره زملاء افاضل على الملتقي من قبل


----------



## احمد نبيل محمود (14 يناير 2011)

شكراااااا


----------



## اسلام عمار (14 يناير 2011)

*شكراااااا*​


----------



## السيد عوض عوض (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ما هى الطرق السريعة للتفريق بين الحديد المجلفن من غيره


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاء الله خيرا
ونرجوا اضافه ملف عن طرق اختيار سمك وكثافه العزل حتى تكون قد اكملت الموضوع بطريقه نهائيه
مشكور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندس خالد الجداول فعلا موجودة مع الكتاب و شكرا على التذكير بها


----------



## ahmedbayomy (16 أكتوبر 2011)

اللة يكرمك يا هندسة وكنت عاوز اسال هناك طرقتين لربط الدكتات مع بعضا طريقة السحبات والقواشيط وطريقة عمل فريم حديد او المونبيوم ايهما الاحسن ومتى يتم استخدام الطريقة الاولى وهل يتم استخدامها لحد ابعاد معينة ولا اية وهل يوجد جداول بذلك 
وشكرا


----------



## علاء المشني (17 أكتوبر 2011)

معلومات جيده...تسلم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*duct work*

السلام عليكم 
الحقيقة ان موضوع الربط بين اجزاء مجاري الهواء يخضع كمقاسات لتوصيف سماكنا ضمن اعمال تدعيم صفائح مجاري الهواء 
كما يتوقف قرار استخدام أحدهما على مرئيات المصمم و تقديره و هل المالك عنده استعداد لتحمل التكلفة التي تترتب على استخدام الفلانجات فهي تحتاج وقت اطول و تكلفة خامات و تصنيع عالية بالمقارنة لطريقة استخدام القواشيط 
يمكنك الرجوع لـ smacna

اما عن كيفية التمييز بين الصاج المجلفن فانه يتم عمل قياس لطبقة الجلفنة في معامل متخصصة


----------



## هلات محمدطه (1 نوفمبر 2011)

انا مهندسة جديدة في التكييف ومتعينة جديد وبين زملائي حاسة اني مثل الاطرش بالزفة لا اعرف من اين ابتدي ارجو المساعدة مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد الزناتى (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## dohengineer (1 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات قيمة جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عز الجمل (1 نوفمبر 2011)

فعلا معلومة مهمه جدا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم على تفضلكم بالمرور 
بالنسبة لزميلتنا : لا تشعري بالحرج فكلنا سنتفاني في مساعدتك و كنا في بدايتنا نشعر بما تشعرين به الآن ، فانت اكثر حظا من جيلنا الذي كان يبحث عن المعلومة و يجدها بصعوبة فقد كان الخبراء قلة و نوادر و صعب التوصل اليهم أما جيلكم فقد انعم الله عليه بملتقي المهندسين العرب حيث ستجدين المعلومة الموثقة و الخبرات المفيدة التي لاخبث فيها و ستجدين مراجع كنا نسافر و نحتال حتي نتمكن من الوصول اليها في مكتبة احدي الجامعات او لدي شركة متخصصة ، و انا انصح بقراءة مجموعة مشاركات الزملاء الأفاضل : تقوي الله ، و مصطفي الوكيل ، و مستر يورك و خالد العسيلي و زانتي و محمد ميكانيك ،ومحمد عبد الفتاح ، و السيد حلاوة و عبد العاطي بدري و كبيرنا المهندس الكويتي ،و كثير من الزملاء الكرام و لتبدئي بتقوي الله و لها موضوع مثبت ثم الزميل مصطفي و ستجدين نفسك عالمة خبيرة بأسرار المهنة ، و لي مشاركات ستجدين فيها ما يسرك و يمنحك جرعة منقاة من الخبرة و العلم الموثق كأقرب طريق لمعلومة جاهزة موثقة 
و أي اسئلة مهما كانت بسيطة سنكون انا و الزملاء عند حسن ظنك بمشيئة الله
و أسأل الله لكم التوفيق 
و المعلومة تبدأ بسؤال


----------



## م/بناء الغربية (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا يا غالي بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## elabasy515 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هلات محمدطه (6 مارس 2012)

اريد ان اسال عن كيفية قياس اطوال الدكتات و التيات بشرح مفصل مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## تامر النجار (6 مارس 2012)

انت دائما مبدع يا استاذنا بارك الله فيك


----------



## pilot_789 (6 مارس 2012)

لمحة سريعة و مفيدة


----------



## nofal (6 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## MUSLIM125 (7 مارس 2012)

هو موضوع الدكت وورك ده موضوع منحوس ولا ايه. كل حد يدخل فيه يختفى و ميكملوش


----------



## ASHRAF100 (7 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ASHRAF100 (7 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا للمهدس صبري ويجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناته وبارك الله فى جميع الاخوه الافاضل وشكراَ


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

مشكور 
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 مارس 2012)

ليه بس يا زميلنا مهندس مسلم 
ماذا تريد من اضافة و انا في خدمتك 
و فوق كل ذي علم عليم 
انا في بداية موضوعاتي غالبا ما اطلب النقد البناء و الفكرة التي لم اغطيها على استعداد للرجوع اليها و الاستفاضة فيها بفضل الله
و ليس فينا كامل 
فالكمال لله وحده 
و ما انا الا مجتهد أنقل اليك ما لمسته بيدي و ادركته بفضل الله ثم بعقلي الذي من الله على به 
و لو انا طاوعت قلمي لجلست عمرا آخر اكتب فما عندي بفضل الله كثير و لكن ليس كل ماتملك قابل للصياغة الا اذا كان هناك سؤال يستحث الفكرة 
لقد قضيت ثمانية عشر عاما الملم ما تعتقده عجالة ،
تجنبت كل ما هو حشو و انشائيات لغوية و اعدت الصياغة مرات و مرات حتي تكون المعلومة هشة القوام دسمة المحتوي 
و مرة ثانية اسأل و سؤالك أمر واجب الاجابة فانا لست من هواة حجب المعلومة 
و لم اتمالك نفسي حين عثرت على موقع الملتقي 
فآليت على نفسي ان اضع كل ما من الله على به بقدر امكانياتي المتواضعة في استخدام الحاسب بين ايديكم لأني كنت يوما مثلكم و عاتيت الأمرين لكي احصل على معلومة نزلت المواقع
و كم تألمت و جرحت و اصبت من اجل معلومة 
بل ربما لن تصدق انني تعرضت يوما للقتل و الاغتيال بسبب انني وهبت من الله امكانيات عملية هددت عروش رؤسائي ، و خرجت من مصر لأني لم اقبل ان ارتشي و كان بين يدي كثير من البريق و لكن من الله علي بالعصمة من اتباع الشيطان و الهوي 
و انا حتي الآن لم استفد ماديا من اي شيء كتبته و يكفيني رضوان الله الذي قال ما معناه:
و يؤثرون على انفسهم و لو كانت بهم خصاصة 

انا اعطيت لزميل معلومة طلبها مني وفرت على المالك مليون ريال و لم يتكرم حتي بالشكر ونسب الفضل لنفسه ، و كان بامكاني ان اقول له الامر يحتاج اعادة تصميم و دراسة قيمية و ستكلفكم كذا ، وصعب على ان اطلب عندما لم اجد التقدير 
و الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام و كفي بها نعمة
و آسف لإطالتي الرد و لا اقصد منه الا التوضيح بلا تجريح لأحد


----------



## romiooo7 (9 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود الهلالي (9 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## ASHRAF100 (10 مارس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## amirhelmy (11 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا بشمهندس صبري بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## ابن الضاد (11 مارس 2012)

جزيت خيرا....وزادك علما:12:


----------



## aati badri (6 مايو 2012)

http://www.johnrwhite.net/three%20steps%20to%20duct%20sizing.htm


----------



## aati badri (6 مايو 2012)

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/equivalent-diameter-d_443.html


----------



## الأمين بريمة (7 مايو 2012)

بالنسبة للمهندس اللي ذكرته انو رحلوه عشان عمل حاجه .... ممكن تشرح لنه الحاجه دي عشان مانقع في نفس الغلط وبعدين يرحلونا نحن كمان


----------



## aati badri (7 مايو 2012)

http://gotfreeebooks.com/?f


----------



## بابک (12 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا معلومات قيمه


----------



## abdelsalamn (24 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_walid_2011 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك فعلا معلومات أساسية ومهمة جدا وفقك الله


----------



## mahaasem (3 يناير 2013)

شكرا على الافادة مع تمنياتى لكم بزيادة العلم والمعرفة


----------



## mahaasem (3 يناير 2013)

أريد برنامج أو طريقة مبسطة تمكنى من حساب الاستاتيك pressure حتى استطيع تحديد المروحة ( الاستاتيك الخاص بها )


----------



## mohamed26 (19 يناير 2013)

*مشكور*


----------



## بسيوني حسن (19 يناير 2013)

*مشكورعلي المعلومات القيمه*


----------



## ENG\HVAC. AMER (20 يناير 2013)

جميل ..جدا ..وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 يناير 2013)

بالنسبة لكيفية حساب الضغط الاستاتيكي فقد أوفي كل من الزملاء المهندسون الأفاضل زانيتي و عبد العاطي بدري و محمد عبد الرحيم و آخرون و جهدهم مشكور


----------



## مصطفى الشيخلي (22 يناير 2013)

معلومات قيمة (مو كل مهندس يعرف هذه المعلومات)


----------



## فهدعبادي (19 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بشكرالمهندس صبري سعيد علي مجهوده الرائع داخل الملتقي


----------



## 2020khaled (1 مارس 2013)

نفسى فى شرح تصميم الدكت من اول الدكت سيزر لحد عدد السلوت


----------



## Mohamed Sawy (22 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ربنا يكرمك على المعلومات القيمه 
انا محتاج إجابه على بعض الاسئله:
بالنسبه لمقاسات الصاج الكبيره عند تجمعيها هل يشترط طريقه معينه ولا يتم تجمعيها بسحاب وقواشيط كالمقاسات الصغيره
كيفية التاكد من درجه جلفنه الصاج


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 مارس 2013)

يتم تجميع المقاسات الكبيرة باستخدام الفلانجات و يمكنك الاطلاع على مجلد سماكنا لتتيقن من القياسات التي لا يسمح بتجميعها الا بالفلنجات 
أتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## fatma ibrahim (23 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fatma ibrahim (23 مارس 2013)

بشمهندس فى جدول شيت أكسيل بيكون مصمم لحساب اوزان الصاج وطبعا كل مساحة ليها سمك معين ...بمعنى ان سمك الصاج يتوقف على مساحتة والبرنامج بيكون مصمم على انك تدخل مساحة الصاج طول وعرض وطول مساره والبرنامج يحسبك اجمالى وزن الصاج واجمالى العزل وبيكتبلك السمك هيكون كام لكل قطعه صاج حسب مساحتها


----------



## fatma ibrahim (31 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن ممكن حضرتك تدعملنا المعلومات من اكواد معتمده لان اى معلومة بيسألونى فين فى الكود وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mon Rashad (25 يوليو 2013)

اولا شكرا لك بشمهندس صبري علي معلوماتك القيمة
ثانيا اريد ان استفسر عن جزء غير واضح بالنسبه لي
"و بالتالي يرمز للصاج المجلفن الجيد الجلفنة وصاحب طبقة جلفنة قياسية جيدة بـ G90 و للأقل قبولا بـ G 60"
Gage هو مبين للسمك , فسمك G22 يختلف عن G18 مثلا ....كما ان الجلفنه هي الاخري تاخذ قيم G خاصة 
فعند تعريف الواح الصاج هل يجب ان نقول الرقمين معا مثلا G22 - G90 ؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 يوليو 2013)

يذكر قياس الجلفنة في المواصفات الخاصة بأعمال الصاج و مرة واحدة لأن ذلك سيطبق في كل أعمال مجاري الهواء أما قياس سمك الصاج يكون مرتبطا بقياس عرض مقطع مجري الهواء ، لذلك نضع في لوحة التفاصيل و ربما العقد أيضا نصا يحتوي جدول سماكات الصاج لكل قياس مقطع انظر سماكنا 2006 أو الاصدارات قبله بند الـ aspect ratio النسبة الباعية


----------



## Mon Rashad (28 يوليو 2013)

Thanks For your Reply Sir.


----------



## abdelsalamn (1 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 أغسطس 2013)

الخلاصة أن سمك الصاج مرتبط ليس بالمساحة و إنما بعرض مقطع مجري الهواء ، و في ذلك حكمة و هي أنه كلما اتسع عرض الصاج زادة الحاجة لأن يكون أقوي و أكثر مقاومة للتدلي أي أن تجد الصاج مقوسا لأسفل عند المنتصف و بالتالي فإنه يترتب على ذلك اتباع طرق تدعيم صفحة الصاج الواردة في مرجع سماكنا و منها أن يتم عمل حني حرف الصفحة لأعلى ليكو بشكل زاوية و هذا يفيد في استخدام السحابات و القشاط في ربط طرفي قطع ( علب ) مجاري الهواء ، كما يتم عمل كردون و هو عبارة عن تخليق تجويف عرضه 10 ملليمتر بخرزانة التشكيل و هي من الصلب أ بماكينة تصنيع الكردون و تكون مشابهة للتضليعة التي تراها في علب الطعام المحفوظ ، أيضا ممكن استخدام أعواد الصلب المسننة المجلفنة المستخدمة في تعليق مجاري الهواء بأن تقص منها اطوال تناسب ارتفاع مقطع الدكت مضافا اليها سمك صامولتين و وردتين صلب مجلفن و يتم ربط صامولتين في طرفي العود المسنن مصحوبا بوردة ويتم عمل ثقبين أو ثلاثة في صفحة الصاج الأفقية ( عرض المقطع ) على مسافات متساوية يقابلها من أسفل نفس العدد من الثقوب على نفس المسافات ، و بطريقة لا تتسبب في تجريح طبقة الجلفنة يتم إدخال الأعواد بحيث تستند صحتي الصاج العليا و السفلي الي الورد المدعومة بالصواميل ثم يتم وضع وردة و ربط صامولة من خارج صفحتي الصاج و بقوة لا تسمح للصاج بالتسبب في الضوضاء نتيجة لحركة الهواء 
ماذا لو كان لديك دكت عرضه يفوق الثلاثة أمتار كما يحدث في غاسلات الهواء المستخدمة في مصانع الغزل و النسيج و لايوجد أكواد تحسم ذلك ؟ 
أقول و بالله التوفيق و من خلا التطبيق العملي الذي مارسته : يتم عمل u من شرائح الصاج بحيث يكون نهاية أحد أضلاع الـ u منتهيا بثنية ضيقة بطول الـ u ، فيتم تلبيس كل u في الأخري بحيث تكون مجموع عرض الـ u في النهاية عرض الدكت المطلوب ( أنا آسف لا أستطيع أن أرسم أوتوكاد فأرفق رسما لها ، و سأستعين بأحد الزملاء ،رغم أني متأكد أن ما أكتبه يتم تخيله من قبل حضراتكم ) ، فلو فرضنا أن عرض الـ u 10 سنتيمتر أو 12 و يتوقف ذلك على إمكانية تقسيم لوح الصاج بحيث تكون الشرائح بطول اللوح و بعرض يساوي 12 سم + 12 سم يعني 24 سم و تم تشكيل الـ u بحيث يكون أحد الاجناب ارتفاعه 5 سم و الجانب الآخر7 سم ثم يتم ثني حرف الجانب الـ 7 سم بحيث يصير ارتفاعه 5 سم أيضا و ا لـ 2 سم تكون u مغلقة أي تجويف يسمح للقطعة الأخري بالإنزلاق فيها ، و يتم ربط جميع الشرائح من خارج الدكت بـ u أخري بطول عرض الدكت المتكون و يكون عدد قطع الرباط بحيث لا تزيد المسافة البينية عن 30 سم ، و هكذا يتم تكوين الدكت صلبا قويا و خفيف الوزن أيضا ولا تنسي أن طول الشريحة يكون بموازاة طول الدكت 
و هذه الحالة لا تستدعي التغلب على صوت اندفاع الهواء لأنها تكون في مناطق صناعية الضوضاء فيها تكون مقبولة ، أو أ تستخدم صاجا مجهزا بطبقة خامدة للصوت كتلك المستخدمة في عمل الأسقف الجمالية 
و بالله التوفيق


----------



## scream-79 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم



مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جزيلا على مروركم و تعليقكم
> بالنسبة للاخ سكريم المسألة لا تحسب بطريقتك
> و على اي الحالات احسب مساحة الغرفة بالمتر المربع و اضرب في 0.066 طن تبريد لكل متر مربع تحصل على قدرة المكيف المطلوب بالطن تبريد اما تحديد معدلات تدفق الهواء فيتوقف على فرق درجات الحرارة المطلوب تحقيقه ، و ارجو ان تتاح لك فرصة قراءة مواصفات وحدات التكييف و لو تتكرم دقق في الشروط المناخية و ستلاحظ فروق اكثر
> و على اي الحالات يجب ايضا ان تتعلم كيفية استخدام برامج تحديد احمال التبريد لانها الافضل في تحديد معدلات تدفق الهواء اللازمة واي سؤال محدد لا تتردد في ادراجه واحنا تحت امرك لحد ماتقف على رجليك و تتعمق في المهنة


----------



## سيد محمود عطا (5 ديسمبر 2013)

الف شكر 
يا ريت معلومات عن كيفية حساب الضغط الإستاتيكى


----------



## نادر عثمان بلال (19 أغسطس 2016)

مشكووور يا دكتور جزاك الله خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 أغسطس 2016)

سيد محمود عطا قال:


> الف شكر
> يا ريت معلومات عن كيفية حساب الضغط الإستاتيكى



شكرا على مرورك ، الموضوع كامل بالجداول و الأمثلة موجود في المرجع العملي - آسف للتأخر في الرد


----------



## hazem egab (20 أغسطس 2016)

مفيش كتب لتفصيل مخارج الهواء لو سمحتوا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 أغسطس 2016)

من النت ابحث في 
duct fabrication pdf


----------



## mmhhmm (27 أغسطس 2016)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاكم الله خيرا يا دكتور اظن يا دكتور ان ضغط الهواء داخل مجرى الهواء له دور كبير في تحديد سمك الصاج وليس بعد المجرى فقط فمثلا هل سمك الصاج في مجرى بعده الاكبر 1000مم وضغطه 3 بوصه مائية هو نفس الحال لو كان الضغط 1 بوصة مائية نرجو التوضيح جزاك الله خير *


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 أغسطس 2016)

بالتأكيد لا و إذا رجعت لجداول سماكنا ستجد جداول للضغوط حتي 4" و على كل أنا ضمنت كتابي الكثير من الجداول الهامة من مختلف المرجعيات العالمية مثل سماكنا و اشري و شركات صناعة مخارج الهواء و إكسسوارات مجاري الهواء 
لو بحثت في المنتدي ستجد الكثير من اصدارات سماكنا و أشري و شركات صناعة مخارج الهواء و ملحقات مجاري الهواء 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## abololla (29 أغسطس 2016)

<font size="3">


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 أغسطس 2016)

مشكور و الشكر موصول للزميل عبد العال جزاه الله خيرا ياريت يشرح لنا ازاي بيسجل الحاجات الجميلة دي خطوة خطوة جزاكما الله خيرا


----------



## salehshati (24 فبراير 2019)

​بارك الله فيك


----------

